# Wading jacket recommendations



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

My old breathable waterproof jacket is in need of replacement. What's the latest, greatest?


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi, you talking surf fishing or stream fishing. Surf ,I bought a Sturmer , The new Typhoon , I love it. Keeps out the heavy surf and on the Jetty heavy splashes. FF for trout I use an older Orvis packable wading jacket.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

LL Bean had a Pac-Lite Gor Tex one that works very well.


----------



## Paul E (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a FroggToggs surfcasting jacket - the brown one with all the pockets. Had it for about five years. So good that two buddies also bought it. Very good quality and so inexpensive. Great return policy and customer service at this US (Alabama?) company. I wear their waders, too.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I've been using Grundens for 25 years without any problems.....


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

For the stream I like the Marmot Precip, not dedicated for fishing but VERY breathable for a budget jacket. Just sling my vest or bag over it. Packs down relatively well and light. Have fished all day in significant summer rain in the mountains and has kept me cool & dry.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Grundens


----------



## terryna (Mar 17, 2018)

surffshr said:


> LL Bean had a Pac-Lite Gor Tex one that works very well.


I like it


----------



## cecilfuller (Nov 19, 2019)

I like the Orvis ultralight. I'll head to the local Orivs shop to see it in person.

One feature I like on my old Orvis jacket is fleece-lined hand warmer pockets. I guess I won't find that in the Ultralight...


----------



## MollyEskam (Jul 10, 2020)

I've FroggToggs surfcasting jacket which is the best thing i've bought so far.


----------

